# 625 lumen  LED

## GeorgeVita

* 625 lumen  LED*
(   )

 LED                .        ,                   .

** :

.   (*lumen*)
.    (* Kelvin*)
.   (**)

       LED      :

.   (*W*)
. **,    (  )
.  ** (       LED)
. **     ,   


** 

*. lumen*
     10 lumen  W,     60W  600 lumen.            LED  50 lumen/W.   datasheet                lumen  .      600 lumen.

*.  Kelvin*
       PC monitors   LCD TV (   ).       ''   2700-3200 .Kelvin,  ''     3500 . Kelvin,  ''   4000-4500 .Kelvin   '' >4700 .Kelvin.  ' '  4000 . Kelvin.

*. * 
*>110* ,    .

     LED   (>1W)          ,   * LED  1W*.     LED      .         *  SMD power transistor   *  (   )   *Avago ASMT-MY62-NEG00*


*: 25lumen, 4000 .Kelvin, 110 , 0.5W, Vf=3.5V, If=150mA*

*. * 
   600 lumen   24x LED   12W     * 14-15W*

*. * 
    12V  20V  15W     *18V @1A*

**  (  ) *   DC Vmin  Vmax*         . 

      AC    1A,      (+  -) 3x   3300F/35V     DC   (Vmax).  *Vmax=24.2Vdc*

  14W        DC     (Vmin).            '' 14W/20V () = 0.7      29   16x470  (    ,     ).  *Vmin=19.1V* 

** ,   *650mA*.

*.* 
* Vmin=19Vdc* * 5xLED *      : *Vf total=*5x3.5V=*17.5V*

** *25xLED*   24x
* 5x    5xLED * .
          .      :



         19.1V-17.5V=1.6V     150mA  1.6V/0.15=10.6
*  10* (0.5W  ).

*. * 
                .   **  *   !*     '' ...
*   !
     LED '!    !
*
        ,   LED                 ''.             . 

  (  ):

  

     

                '   '...



,

----------

bakmak (01-02-14), 

BASILIS971 (18-10-12), 

vsterg (04-06-14)

----------


## ALAMAN

, !  :Biggrin: 
     LED;
              LED    320V      .   3,5V     92 LED.  :Tongue2:

----------


## GeorgeVita

!

   ''            !

  ,    LED       !  LED   16 KWh (2    )   6700  ...

     LED         ( 48V)      DC (   ).             ''.       .

,

----------


## Phatt

, .
     ,     ,         ,    LED              W.     lumen...
         , http://www.bridgelux.com/assets/file...t_01-26-10.pdf
    ...

----------

.

----------


## thomasskoy

?
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5766

----------


## KOKAR

!

----------


## GeorgeVita

!
  :  LED   

,

----------

,     !

----------


## Bobiras

.  :Drool:  :Drool:

----------


## nikolaras

Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή και παρουσίαση.
Μια ερώτηση μόνο, τα 625 lumen σε πόσα watt αντιστοιχούν σε κλασική λάμπα πυρακτώσεως;

----------


## JimKarvo

Περίπου 60Watts

----------


## P-DR

Μπράβο, πολύ ωραία κατασκευή. μας βάζεις ιδέες να αλλάξουμε ολα τα φώτα στο σπίτι :P

----------


## thomasskoy

πολυ καλη κατασκευη φιλε.αποδιδει δηλαδη τοσο πολυ φως οταν το αναψες?

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σας, ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλιά σας!





> ...τα 625 lumen σε πόσα watt αντιστοιχούν σε κλασική λάμπα πυρακτώσεως;







> ...αποδίδει δηλαδή τόσο πολύ φως όταν το άναψες?



Οπως είπε και ο *JimKarvo* η φωτεινότητα είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερη από μια διάφανη λάμπα πυρακτώσεως 60W κάθετα τοποθετημένη (ώστε να έχει μέγιστη απόδοση) με αρκετά πιο άσπρο χρώμα.

Το χρώμα είναι ένα βασικό ζήτημα και από πλευράς αισθητικής. Πολλά φωτιστικά στο ίδιο δωμάτιο καλό είναι να έχουν παραπλήσιο ή ίδιο 'λευκό'.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## thomasskoy

σε ρωτησα γιατι εχω παρει απο κινα μια λαμπα led 10w και λεει οτι αποδιδει 500lum περιπου.εγω που την αναψα διπλα σε μα σποτ μπανιου 50 w αλογωνου  την υπολογιζω περιπου 30w.Tην περιμενα πιο πανω σε φωτηνοτητα.βεβαια δεν εχει καθρεφτη αλλα φεγγει προς τα κατω.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...μια λάμπα led 10w ... αποδίδει 500lum περίπου ... δίπλα σε σποτ  50 w αλογόνου την υπολογίζω περίπου 30w...



Οι αλογόνου αποδίδουν 20-25 lumen/W οπότε σωστά συμπεραίνεις.
50W αλογόνου = 1000+ lumen
30W αλογόνου = 600+ lumen
10W led = 500 lumen
G

----------


## JimKarvo

Έχεις κάπου πίνακα με τιμές lumen/watt?

χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος, θυμάμαι ότι είχα διαβάσει, ότι οι ηλεκτρονικές λάμπες, αποδίδουν παραπάνω από τις φθωρίου.. [άκυρο, αλλα με ενδιαφέρει μια σύγκριση ηλεκτρονικών/φθορίου/LED]

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Έχεις κάπου πίνακα με τιμές lumen/watt?



Οσα αναφέρω σε αυτό το θέμα είναι στοιχεία από datasheet των κατασκευαστών.
>>> datasheet υπάρχει ακόμη και για τις λάμπες πυρακτώσεως!
Θα προσπαθήσω να τα μαζέψω και να κάνω μία σύνοψη...
G

----------


## thomasskoy

πα ητασν χρισιμο αυτο.παντως οι κατασκευαστες οικονομικων λενε οτι η αντιστοιχια ειναι 1 προς 5 ασο αναφορα τις απλες με τις οικονομικες.δηλαδη αν παρεις μια απλη 100w η αντιστιχη οικονομικη θα ειναι 20 w.Εγω που εχω δει πολες θα ελεγα οτι ειναι 1 προς 4 η 1προς 3 αναλογα με την ποιοτητα της λαμπας.τωρα για τις led δεν ξερω.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Παρακάτω είναι μερικά απλά συγκριτικά στοιχεία 'απόδοσης', για διαφορετικές τεχνολογίες λαμπτήρων φωτισμού:




```
						W	lm	lm/W		
φθορισμού	L13W – T5			13	 720	  55
φθορισμού	Dulux				11	 850	  77
φθορισμού	Τ8 Sylvania OCTRON XP Eco3	32	2850	  89
πυρακτώσεως	40W διάφανη			40	 400	  10
πυρακτώσεως	40W θαμπή			40	 320	   8
αλογόνου	12V G4 20W			20	 350	  18
αλογόνου 220V '30% οικονομία' (43W=60W)		43	 785	  18
ξένου-κρυπτού '20% οικονομία'			40	 480	  12
LED	Philips Luxeon Rebel 			 1	  80	  80
LED	Sharp Doubledome			 0.5	  35	  70
LED	Avago Aveon				 3	 140	  47
```


Για να γίνει πραγματική σύγκριση πρέπει να υπολογίσουμε το *κόστος* και τα υπόλοιπα οπτικά χαρακτηριστικά (χρώμα, CRI, κλπ.)

G

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Καλησπέρα
Δε λέω ότι η οικονομία ενέργειας δεν πρέπει να λαμβάνεται υπ όψη.
Αλλά λάβετε υπ όψη και αυτά για τους λαμπτήρες φθορίου –όσο για τα lent δε γνωρίζω και δε μπορώ να εκφράσω γνώμη.
Α)Οι λαμπτήρες φθορίου λόγω της φύσης της ακτινοβολίας που έχει σχέση με το στροβοσκοπικό φαινόμενο επηρεάζουν τα μάτια .(*)
Β) λέγεται δε –χωρίς να είναι σίγουρο – ότι ευθύνονται και για καρκινογενέσεις??.
(*) για αυτό υπάρχουν τεχνικές προς μετριασμού του στροβοσκοπικού φαινόμενου αυτές είναι.
1) και το ιδανικότερο –για 3 λαμπτήρες στο ίδιο φωτ σώμα – τροφοδότηση από τριφασικό συμμετρικό δίκτυο 1φάση για κάθε λαμτ/ρα.
2)ειδικά τσόκ –για 3 λαμπτήρες στο ίδιο φωτ σώμα – που προσπαθούν να μιμηθούν το τριφασικό συμμετρικό δίκτυο ( πιθανόν σήμερα να μην υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο ).
3)ειδικά ανακλαστικά εξαρτήματα σε μορφή πλέγματος
Υ/Γ Στο σπίτι μου και μόνο για τη κουζίνα η γυναίκα μου αγόρασε ένα φωτ σώμα φθορίου και εγώ αμέσως αντικατέστησα τον λαμπτήρα με πυράκτωσης και όσο βρίσκω πυράκτωσης θα τους τοποθετώ

----------


## thomasskoy

φιλε μου τα κλασικα φωτιστικα φθοριου τρεμοσβηνουν και διμιουργουν προβληματα στα ματια αλλα και γενικα στον ανθρωπο.Αν βαλεις με ηλεκτρονικο μετασχηματιστη δεν θα εχεις προβλημα.βεβαια τα καλυτερα εινι τα led που οστοσο ειναι ακριβα ακομα.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Αν βάλεις με ηλεκτρονικό μετασχηματιστή δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα. βέβαια τα καλύτερα είναι τα led που ωστόσο είναι ακριβά ακόμα.



*+1* ... και ο παραπάνω πίνακας μπήκε για σύγκριση 'φωτεινότητας' ανά W των LEDs (που ασχολείται αυτό το θέμα) με άλλες τεχνολογίες.
G

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> φιλε μου τα κλασικα φωτιστικα φθοριου τρεμοσβηνουν και διμιουργουν προβληματα στα ματια αλλα και γενικα στον ανθρωπο.Αν βαλεις με ηλεκτρονικο μετασχηματιστη δεν θα εχεις προβλημα.βεβαια τα καλυτερα εινι τα led που οστοσο ειναι ακριβα ακομα.



Φίλε ποια η γνώμη σου για τα ους λαμπτήρες οικονομίας όσο αφορά του λόγους που ανέπτυξα σε προηγούμενο post ?
?

----------


## klik

> Φίλε ποια η γνώμη σου για τα ους λαμπτήρες οικονομίας όσο αφορά του λόγους που ανέπτυξα σε προηγούμενο post ?
> ?



Δεν ισχύει τίποτα απο αυτά που έγραψες για τους λαμπτηρες εξοικονόμισης, μην χαλας το θέμα του παιδιού.

----------


## thomasskoy

> Φίλε ποια η γνώμη σου για τα ους λαμπτήρες οικονομίας όσο αφορά του λόγους που ανέπτυξα σε προηγούμενο post ?
> ?



 Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικα τα πραγματα οσο τα λες.μου εχουν ερθει και εμενα διαφορα μαιλ για το ποσο βλαβερες ειναι οι φθοριου κλπ.ενταξει ειναι καπως αλλα οχι σε αυτο το σημειο που λενε.καντε υπομονη και σε 2 χρονια πιστευω να εχουν πεσει οι τιμες των led.τελος παντως ειμαστε και εκτος θεματος.

----------


## KATHAROFOS

Τα led παντως συμφωνω ειναι ο φωτισμος του μελοντος.
Αλλα ακομη ακριβος.

----------


## Panakats8

Μμμ...Πως θα ηταν ολο αυτο...Αλλα ΦΟΡΗΤΟ :Lol:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## κολας

Γιώργο μπράβω σου πολύ ςραία κατασκευή.Δεν λέω το <<τέλεια>> για να κάνεις και άλλες.Ετοιμάζω και γω νέο τράκερ με μπαταρία(αυτόνομο για αποθύκη).να δω όμως πότε θα το ολοκληρώσω γιατι με τα ταξίδια για της εγκαταστάσεις φωτοβολτα'ι'ικών  σε όλη την ελλάδα δεν προλαβαίνω ούτε να κατουρίσω.

----------


## 744

Τα κινέζικα LED που είναι πολλές φορές και κάπως "αυτοσχέδια" είναι αρκετά αισιόδοξα για την την απόδοσή τους. Θεωρώ πως είναι αποδοτικό (efficacy, και όχι efficiency) ένα LED όταν τα πραγματικά Lumen είναι πάνω από 50-55 ανά Watt. H Cree μιλάει για 150 Lumen/Watt!!!

Αλλά και εδώ πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει η θερμοκρασία χρώματος. Ιδιαίτερα ψηλά στην απόδοση είναι τα ψυχρά με έως και διπλάσια από τα θερμά αλλά δεν κάνουν για σπίτι.

Τα μεγάλα Power LED που βρίσκει κανείς στο ebay από τους Κινέζους, αυτά τα πλακάκια με τα array από LEDs, είναι χαμηλής απόδοσης και απαιτούν πολύ μεγάλη ψύκτρα. Προτιμότερα τα LED από καλές εταιρίες όπως Citizen, Lumileds, Avago, Philips, Osram και Cree για να αξίζει η όποια μετατροπή.


Γιάννης

----------


## button

*George  * Μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε φορτιστή κινητών για μετασχηματιστή  για LED

----------


## 744

Ρόλο παίζει η τάση και το ρεύμα που απαιτεί το φορτίο.

Επίσης άμεσα, όχι. Μόνο με αντίσταση.

Τα τροφοδοτικά αυτά είναι σταθερής τάσης και όχι ρεύματος που θέλουν τα LED. Γιαυτό λέω και αντίσταση με το LED.

Γιάννης

----------


## GeorgeVita

... δηλαδή μετράς την τάση εξόδου του φορτιστή και υπολογίζεις αν μπορείς να βάλεις κλάδους των 2x λευκών LED σε σειρά (θέλει τάση >7V). 
Στους σύγχρονους φορτιστές των 5V θα έχεις παράλληλα τα λευκά LED. Πάντα θέλει μιά αντίσταση σε σειρά.

Μέτρησε την τάση του φορτιστή και γράψε μας τι LED θα βάλεις για να υπολογίσουμε την αντίσταση.
G

----------


## button

Δεν έχουμε LED προς το παρόν άλλα θα μετρήσω τις τάσεις απο όλους φορτιστές κινητών που εχω ...

Και Ποια led προτείνεται όσο δυνατών οικονομικά και εντός χώρας ξέρω απο ebay μπορώ να πάρω ακόμα ποιο φθηνά άλλα πρέπει να κάνω την paylpal και δεν εχω όρεξη να ασχοληθώ ξανά με τράπεζες αυτή τη περίοδο

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Δεν έχουμε LED προς το παρόν άλλα θα μετρήσω τις τάσεις από όλους φορτιστές κινητών που εχω ...



Βρες κάποιο φορτιστή με μεγάλη τάση, ή πάρε ένα τροφοδοτικό από παλιό εκτυπωτή inkjet. Η συνολική ισχύς του τροφοδοτικού θα καθορίσει την πιθανή ισχύ του φωτιστικού άρα και το είδος των LED. 

Λ.χ. αν βρεις φορτιστή από Sony Ericsson 4.9V, 450mA θα μπορείς να εκμεταλλευτείς τα 3.6V x 450mA = 1.62W (περίπου) στα LED. Εύκολα βρίσκεις LED με 40lm/W άρα θα έχεις φως περίπου 60 lumen όσο μία λάμπα πυρακτώσεως 6-7W. Με λιγότερα LED ή μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση το ρυθμίζεις για χαμηλότερο φως.

G

----------


## button

Κατάλαβα...   Θα ψαξω τι εχω θα μαζέψω δεδομένα και θα επανέλθω στο θέμα

----------


## trpappas

Συγχαρητήρια Γιώργο!!! πολύ ωραία παρουσίαση!!! επαγγελματική!!! Παράγω 12 VDC από υδατόπτωση και θα προσπαθήσω να φτιάξω φωτιστικά΄να φωταγωγήσω το σπίτι. Πιστεύω να έχουν αρκετές ωρες ζωής... (θα τα έχω συνεχώς αναμένα)

ευχαριστώ

----------


## KOKAR

ένας πολύ καλός converter

http://www.rapidtables.com/calc/ligh...calculator.htm

----------

GeorgeVita (12-02-13)

----------

